# Tháp giải nhiệt tròn TSN 800RT Teco Xuong Minh



## quangtc0004 (18/11/20)

*Tháp giải nhiệt tròn* TSN 800RT, thap giai nhiet tashin 800RT, tháp giải nhiệt nước tashin TSN là chủng loại tháp giải nhiệt chống ồn 800RT, có khả năng giải nhiệt 3120000 kcal/hr- lưu lượng giải nhiệt 104000l/min =624m3/hr - hotline : 0913201426






Công ty TNHH TM Xương Minh nhập khẩu, cung cấp, lắp đặt tháp giải nhiệt, *tháp giải nhiệt Tashin* TSN với cấu tạo chống ồn, chống thất thoát nước, rất thích hợp cho trường học, bệnh viện, khu tâm linh,...Tấm giải nhiệt, tấm filling giải nhiệt, động cơ tháp giải nhiệt, cánh quạt tháp giải nhiệt, đầu phun tháp giải nhiệt, các chủng loại linh kiện khác





Cánh quạt tháp giải nhiệt tashin tsn





Tấm giải nhiệt- đầu phun được lắp trong tháp giải nhiệt .





Lắp động cơ và hộp giảm tốc tháp giải nhiệt

Tấm chống ồn . Tháp giải nhiệt TASHIN TSN được lắp thêm tấm chống ồn





Động cơ tháp giải nhiệt





Một số linh kiện tháp giải nhiệt được công ty Xương Minh cung cấp

- Công xuất giải nhiệt 3120000kcar/hr
- Kích thước : Cao 6700mm , đường kính 7400mmmm , đường ống in, out : 300mm
- Động cơ quạt 30Hp-4p cùng hộp giảm tốc.
- Đường kính cánh quạt : 3600mm.
- Lưu lượng gió : 5000m3/min
- Lưu lượng nước : 624m3/hh
- Trọng lượng khô : 4900kg , trọng lượng khi hoạt đông : 12000kg.

[VIDEO]




Tháp giải nhiệt Tashin được làm bằng các chất liệu đặc biệt và gia công từ keo và sợi thủy tinh nên không thấm nước, chịu nhiệt tốt, chống ăn mòn, bền bỉ với thời gian, chân tháp cũng làm bằng chất liệu đặc biệt liền với khung tháp nên rất chắc chắn và dễ vận chuyển, xê dịch, không gỉ sét, vì vậy giảm được chi phí bảo trì bảo dưỡng tháp.

Tháp giải nhiệt Tashin là thiết bị làm giảm nhiệt độ của nước, giảm xả thải, tiết kiệm được chi phí sản xuất và thân thiện với môi trường.

Công ty TNHH TM Xương Minh chuyên phân phối và lắp đặt tháp giải nhiệt - *linh kiện tháp giải nhiệt Tashin* chính hãng giá tốt nhất. Để được biết thêm chi tiết và tư vấn lắp đặt tháp giải nhiệt - Cooling Tower quý khách vui lòng liên hệ :
*Công ty TNHH Thương mại Xương Minh - Hotline*: 0913201426
*Địa chỉ VPGD*: Nhà số 3, đường 2.2, khu SHOP HOUSE, khu đô thị GAMUDA GARDENS, đường Nam Dư, quận Hoàng Mai, Hà Nội
*Điện thoại*: (04) 62620101; 62620443; 62620445 - *Fax*: (04) 62620447
*Email*: *daothanhbinh66@gmail.com - xuongminhcongty@gmail.com
Website 1: www.motorteco.vn - Website 2: www.thapgiainhiettashin.vn*


----------

